# New never used Shimano Talus Blue water series 6'6 and Shimano Tekoto 600



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

New never used Shimano Talus Blue water series 6'6 medium heavy fast action rod and Shimano Tekoto 600 Both never been in the water. 
$225 for the combo or $125 for the reel and $125 for the rod.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$200 if it goes today.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$175 Thats it.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

$150


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

where are you located ?


----------



## piercet (Apr 26, 2010)

catman32 said:


> $150


I'm interested. PM sent. Thanks!


----------

